# Emailing a large video file--recommendations?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Guys,

I have a 161MB video file that a family member wishes to view. Here's my dilemma...


I can't attach it to any of my Email accounts because it exceeds the attachment limits.
I tried uploading it to a file sharing site, but the recipient isn't computer savvy at all and is having problems getting it, so the file sharing thing appears to not be an option. Plus, she says she can't download anything to the computer she presently uses and has to open something online and view it that way.
From a Hotmail account I have, I tried SkyDrive, which works great for pics in an online album, but the video file exceeds my album's attachment limit.
If I split the file into parts using WinRar, the recipient doesn't have WinRar and gets all frustrated trying to figure that stuff out. Consequently, it looks like WinRar or WinZip won't work either.
Is there a simple way for me to enable the recipient to view this video, a way for her to just open it quickly and easily? If not, I'll understand. I certainly don't have any issues with all the options, but she does. Remember, she's of a less computer-savvy generation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Is that too big for youtube?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Youtube?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, it's a private family video, and she's concerned about it being seen by anyone else other than her. Isn't YouTube too public? I'm also very leery about posting it there.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought you could lock down youtube videos so only certain people could see them?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not sure, and I won't try it unless I have some absolute guarantee.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=157177


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Not sure, and I won't try it unless I have some absolute guarantee.


http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=157177


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That sounds like a possibility.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can try yousendit.com or other large file transfer services. The free yousendit service has a 100MB limit but you can sign up for a trial of yousendit pro and that will cover you for a short while.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

With Yousendit.com, a site with which I'm familiar, does it require someone without an account there to sign up for one then download a file to a hard drive? While I don't mind that, the recipient I'm sure will whine about having to do that. If she can just go click on the file link and open it right there, that would work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No it does not. The site sends an e-mail to the person with a download link. That link takes them to a web page and they press [DOWNLOAD] to start it.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

https://www.wetransfer.com/ good to 2GBs IIRC


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

You could put the video on Vimeo and use their privacy controls to password protect the video.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://showmypc.com

Get a free one month trial (you'll likely have to cancel to prevent recurring charges)

Link up with them and use the file transfer service


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

trdrjeff said:


> https://www.wetransfer.com/ good to 2GBs IIRC


I'm checking this one out. Looks pretty cool and may do the trick. I'll have to see.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Copy it to a thumb drive and mail it the old fashioned way?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I had thought about that, but she's not at her permanent address right now.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Get Dropbox. www.getdropbox.com

Put it up there in your Public folder, right click on it on the Dropbox website, copy the "private URL" and email it to them.

Delete it when they're done. Easy cheesy peasy.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Burn it to a disc and throw it in the mail, Tuesday they'll be able to watch it. No downloading or transferring.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've also used dropbox and found it is quite easy, but yousendit gives a nice friendly green button that novices seem to like.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So many choices, so many decisions.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Get Dropbox. www.getdropbox.com
> 
> Put it up there in your Public folder, right click on it on the Dropbox website, copy the "private URL" and email it to them.
> 
> Delete it when they're done. Easy cheesy peasy.


+1 Up to 2 GB of storage for free (and it's tablet-friendly).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Not sure, and I won't try it unless I have some absolute guarantee.


To be fair... if the content is something you want to secure such that you have concern over YouTube's privacy settings (and I 100% understand why you might have a family video that you don't want circulating the internet)... then I wouldn't consider emailing it either. That's one of the least secure methods to send private data out there.

Another option... depending on your network upload speed.. you could let them download directly from your computer OR stream from it. IF you don't mind tying up your upload bandwidth for a while that is.

Things like Skype also allow you to send files between users.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think I've lost track of their Terms of Service, so the issue may be fixed but recently Dropbox changed them and made me nervous about putting anything out there that wasn't pre-encrypted. Basically they said that while you owned anything uploaded, they reserved the right to use whatever was uploaded.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No they didn't.

https://www.dropbox.com/privacy#terms



> By using our Services you provide us with information, files, and folders that you submit to Dropbox (together, "your stuff"). You retain full ownership to your stuff. We don't claim any ownership to any of it. *These Terms do not grant us any rights to your stuff or intellectual property except for the limited rights that are needed to run the Services, as explained below.*
> 
> We may need your permission to do things you ask us to do with your stuff, for example, hosting your files, or sharing them at your direction. This includes product features visible to you, for example, image thumbnails or document previews. It also includes design choices we make to technically administer our Services, for example, how we redundantly backup data to keep it safe. You give us the permissions we need to do those things solely to provide the Services. This permission also extends to trusted third parties we work with to provide the Services, for example Amazon, which provides our storage space (again, only to provide the Services).
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> No they didn't.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/privacy#terms


Ok, so they did change it again. But before that, they had this gem: 'By submitting your stuff to the Services, you grant us (and those we work with to provide the Services) worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable rights to use, copy, distribute, prepare derivative works (such as translations or format conversions) of, perform, or publicly display that stuff to the extent we think it necessary for the Service.'

There was a lot of discussion on it, and calls for "Pre-Internet Encryption" as coined by a Security Now listener. We know they hold the encryption keys, so the data isn't really as safe. I hold this type of service to an even higher standard than even my email, which I've guaranteed is as hard to hack into as possible. Not impossible, but close.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

YouTube looked to be the easiest, but that wasn't reliable. That damn site is shifty! I uploaded the video, marked it private, made SURE it was listed like that, then signed out. Lo and behold hours later I go to see if my recipient had viewed it yet--she said she hadn't--and the damn thing was labeled as PUBLIC! 

I am 100% confident I listed it as PRIVATE per the above instructions. Anyway, I edited it to check, and the public button was marked off. I switched it to PRIVATE, clicked save like I did before, signed out then back in, and it was AGAIN listed as PUBLIC. F--- that! I couldn't take any chances so I deleted it altogether.

Three people had viewed it. I just hope it no one she or I know! 

F--- YouTube! :flaiming


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, so they did change it again. But before that, they had this gem: 'By submitting your stuff to the Services, you grant us (and those we work with to provide the Services) worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable rights to use, copy, distribute, prepare derivative works (such as translations or format conversions) of, perform, or publicly display that stuff to the extent we think it necessary for the Service.'
> 
> There was a lot of discussion on it, and calls for "Pre-Internet Encryption" as coined by a Security Now listener. We know they hold the encryption keys, so the data isn't really as safe. I hold this type of service to an even higher standard than even my email, which I've guaranteed is as hard to hack into as possible. Not impossible, but close.


http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846

Read it and they clarify. They weren't going to do all of those things to somehow make money on your (somewhat) private files.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> ...
> 
> Three people had viewed it. I just hope it no one she or I know!
> 
> F--- YouTube! :flaiming


There's another site for "those videos." :lol::lol: RedTu...nevermind.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, it wasn't anything sexual or financial or illegal, thank God--just personal.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

[/unsubscribe]


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I use TeamViewer for quick connections like this. No signups or any other restrictions. You both run software on each computer then transfer the file over...

www.teamviewer.com


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846
> 
> Read it and they clarify. They weren't going to do all of those things to somehow make money on your (somewhat) private files.


For me, I didn't care what they said they were going to do or not, but what they said in the agreement. That was what mattered to me. It's a bit of a moot point since they did change their policy, but it has still left me wary.

But this is going away from the topic of the thread.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I've used Mediafire and it's been reliable. You can send your recipient a private link to download the file. 

From their site: "What size files can I upload?
Free users can upload files up to 200MB in size. Pro users can upload files up to 10GB in size. Image files can be no larger than 25MB and 20000x14200 pixels in dimension for both Pro and free users.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hence why I keep a couple of domains open so when I want to do something like that I can just send someone a URL.


----------



## dsf74 (Aug 15, 2011)

you really dont have too many choices. apart from what has already been mentioned, one other thing you can try is Binfer. it does direct computer to computer file transfer.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Messenger?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No it does not. The site sends an e-mail to the person with a download link. That link takes them to a web page and they press [DOWNLOAD] to start it.


Dropbox does the same thing (I received a link that way last week).


----------



## dsf74 (Aug 15, 2011)

you can try binfer. it is quite private and easy to use


----------

